# 26-inch Beretta barrel



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Need some help. Anyone know where I can get a used 26-inch barrel for a 20-gauge Beretta Model 301A. Thanks.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

try gunbroker.com


----------

